# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Сетевые регулировщики: обзор популярных дистрибутивов-роутеров

## SDA

Среди разнообразия Linux-систем особенно выделяются специализированные дистрибутивы-роутеры. Они, как правило, имеют небольшой размер, просты и понятны в установке и настройке, а имеющиеся функции позволяют подключить к интернету домашнюю/корпоративную сеть, защитив ее от сетевых атак и вирусов. У многих таких решений есть функции контроля трафика, блокировки протоколов, антиспам-фильтр, шейпер и многое другое, поэтому выбрать "своего защитника" достаточно непросто. Эта статья поможет тебе быстрее сориентироваться.

Untangle Gateway 7.0.1
дальше http://www.xakep.ru/post/51525/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

